# Passed my first shorts certification



## Damian Mavis (May 9, 2002)

Oh my freaking god.  That was way harder than it looked the past few times I watched people test.  I swear my heart was about to explode and my lungs were burning something fierce.  My legs turned into 100 pound weights and I could barely get my hands up in time to keep from getting knocked out, why I wore 16 ounce gloves is beyond me..... they seemed to turn into 20 pound gloves, I should have found some 12 ounce gloves.   

My test consisted of 2 rounds of shadow boxing to demonstrate technique (which I pushed waaaaay to hard for and spent valuable energy I needed for the next part) Followed by 2 three minute rounds of kicking and kneeing the pads while the holder is kicking you in the legs, torso and head! (I had no idea they were going to kick me in the head but I think I got special treatment being a TKD instructor)  My injuries aren't too bad, they consist of: charlie horse on my left thigh, a giant black welt on the inside of my right knee, a sore jaw from catching a right cross with that thai shield and a red welt on my ribs from letting one kick get through my guard. ( when that kick landed I got a sharp pain and couldnt breathe in...I thought for a second it was all over but I pushed through and caught my breath back).   After that was finally over....I was shocked to find out I had to do 2 more rounds of 5 5 5.  Five five five is 5 kicks, 5 knees and then swing your holder and follow up 5 kicks.  That is a killer workout just in class let alone when the pressure is on and everyones shouting at you to keep moving and the holder is resisting your swing so you have to use twice as much energy just to move the guy.  After 2 rounds of that I thought for sure I must have just shaved off a couple years of my life from pushing my heart too hard but thankfully it was all over.

What was really nice about the whole thing was that some of my senior students had come to watch and cheer me on and even took photos which I will be putting up on my website if any of you are interested in seeing them.  Photos will probably be up next week.  

At the end of the test my girlfriend gave me certified Thai shorts that she had just bought me for my birthday.  It was a great night. (I turn 29 in 16 minutes)

If you read all this, thanks!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2002)

That's great! Thanks for sharing the details with those of us who are curious about these things. Yes, please let us know when the photos are up.


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 14, 2002)

I put the photos from the shorts certification up on my TKD website.  Just go to photos and click the correct link.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Brian Twitty (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations Mr. Mavis!  I am going to take my Level 1 test this fall.  I am glad to know that someone else does both Taekwon-Do and Muay Thai/Filipino Kali/Silat/JKD.  Have you met Ajarn Chai yet?  He's absolutely awesome!  If you get the chance to go to one of his seminars -- DO IT!  Anyway, congrats!


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 14, 2002)

Thank Brian Twitty, yes I do exactly what you listed and yep I've met Ajarn Chai.  He's a great guy!  He probably wouldn't even remember me but he was very impressed with my girlfriend (shes Laos and could speak Thai to him fairly fluently) so thanks to her he talked to me more too!  I look forward to my next seminar with him and the seminar in June when Dan Inosanto comes down! woohoo

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (May 24, 2002)

Wow, cogratulations Damien!!! Good perserverance in holding out through the testing. I have never actually gone through any shorts certification tests, but I believe that i will invest in some of Ajarn Chai's seminars. It sounds really challenging! You think I too would get special treatment since I do TKD??? ...hehehe.  Well, I'd hope not.. sounds painful.  So what's you TKD site addy? I'd like to check those out. Congratulations again, and I suppose you'll be taking out the tiger balm, aye?:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 24, 2002)

Thanks Thunderfoot!
Just click on the WWW under my name on the left!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ikenpo (May 24, 2002)

Congrats,

Good insight into the test.

jb:asian:


----------



## KumaSan (Jul 4, 2002)

Your first shorts cert sounded a lot harder than ours. Good on ya mate, that sounds tough as hell. On one hand I don't envy you a bit, but on the other, you know that's unusual for level 1, don't you? At least you get about 2 years off for level 2 to prepare.

One of the guys who went up for his instructor cert almost got knocked out a couple times back in may. It was fun to watch.


----------

